# SE Exam - Example Problems



## DaveEng (Sep 26, 2014)

I am taking the SE Exam this October. Wondering if those who have taken the exam, do you ever reference example problems during the exam? I was thinking about making a comprehensive index of types of examples to reference during the exam if needed. But maybe that would be a waste of time.


----------



## BoilerEng (Sep 26, 2014)

I am taking the SE in October as well and am also considering doing this. I figure anything I can do to get to a particular type of problem in my notes quicker would be a good thing. My thought is to run through the example problems in the SERM and create an index for them


----------



## DaveEng (Sep 26, 2014)

I have found (in the past) that it is easy to forget where particular example problems are. If you don't have some sort of index, then you waste time trying to find it, especially when the stakes are high and you feel rushed. But maybe you're referencing codes most of the time and rarely come across a problem that an example would help, I don't know.

jlleiber, how have you prepared?


----------



## BoilerEng (Sep 26, 2014)

I've mostly just gone through the SERM and have lately been cranking through as many practice problem as I can. A lot of them I have referenced code-related stuff, but I have definitely gone to numerous SERM example problems to reference when trying to solve one of the practice problems, so I feel an index would be useful.

I had intentions of going through SEAOC Volume 1 as well, but it doesn't look like that is going to happen.

How has your prep gone?


----------



## DaveEng (Sep 26, 2014)

I think I would say I don't know how its going. I've mostly been working problems and studying solutions. I find code reading to be a very boring process and I don't know how much information I retain when I do it. I have worked through about 180 AM-type problems, 20 or so afternoon problems. I've done the best I can to read through AISC, ACI, TMS and NDS to become familiar with them. I have studied SERM some but can't say I've gone through with a fine-tooth comb. I am going to take the PPI practice test in the next couple of weeks. I am going to try and buckle down harder this month and rework examples that gave me problems and look closer at SERM. I also need to become more familiar with AASHTO because I there will be a good number of them on the exam.


----------



## TehMightyEngineer (Sep 28, 2014)

I had the exact same issue where finding the best example problem to reference was taking too much time. I made a spreadsheet that helps organize the examples by topic so that I can quickly reference them during the exam. I've attached what I made in case anyone wants to use it.

SE Exam-Example Listing.xls


----------



## darius (Sep 28, 2014)

TehMightyEngineer said:


> I had the exact same issue where finding the best example problem to reference was taking too much time. I made a spreadsheet that helps organize the examples by topic so that I can quickly reference them during the exam. I've attached what I made in case anyone wants to use it.


This is for afternoon, right? Did you find it helpful last time you took the test? I didn't plan in making one but I'll take yours and have it just in case. I see that a lot of your references are from Structural Engineering Solved Problems. For some reasons I am finding that book very unfriendly and problems difficult to follow with the exception of the first few in every chapter. Maybe is just me, I don't know. I am finding very helpful the first four volumes by SEAOC (they are based on the new codes but they are a great reference).

Anyways, thank you TehMighty for sharing.


----------



## TehMightyEngineer (Sep 28, 2014)

Afternoon mostly but morning as well. I did find it useful last time I took the exam, essentially use it as a tool to find your go-to reference for each typical problem. For example, if you're presented with a concrete shearwall the spreadsheet should guide you to an example or reference that you want to be the first thing you go to for those problems. The remainder of anything you list under "shear wall" should be references that deal with less typical situations, like a shearwall with offsets or something like that.

Yes, the structural engineering solved problems are often much more in depth than the actual test problems. However, I find it to be good for studying and the examples are worth it to have referenced for the exam. SEAOC is definitely a better reference in terms of problems you may see on the exam. I referenced SEAOC vol 1 a lot during my studying and the exam.


----------



## DaveEng (Sep 28, 2014)

Thanks for that. TehMighty, have you passed both vertical and lateral? What can you tell me about your preparation? I feel like I've exhausted all example problems and the only thing I know left to do is either read codes or rework problems. Did you find the test straightforward or do they throw a lot of curve balls? Thanks


----------



## TehMightyEngineer (Sep 28, 2014)

I've passed vertical, missed lateral by one afternoon question and taking it again this October.

I'd say if you've exhausted all the example problems then look through the listing of topics that could appear on the morning sections and find weak areas. For example, many texts don't cover concrete shearwall design or concrete diaphragm design. NIST and NEHRP has produced some great design guides for those topics.

As far as curve balls, no. Everything they mention on the topic list can (and assume it will) be seen on the exam but nothing more or less. The sample exam by NCEES is a great example of what to expect.

Just remember that if you didn't study it then it probably will be on the exam. Also, time management is CRITICAL, if you're completing the sample exam with time to spare then you're good. Otherwise find ways to reduce the time it takes to solve problems that you expect might be on the exam.


----------



## DaveEng (Sep 29, 2014)

Ok, thanks. I am trying not to freak myself out. Looking back, on your first time to take the tests, what do you think you did wrong (for lateral) in your preparation? Is it just a matter of knowing the codes better and knowing how to navigate through them?


----------



## TehMightyEngineer (Sep 29, 2014)

The only big thing I did wrong for lateral was focusing too much on the items I expected see on the exam; things like concrete and steel special moment frames for example. I briefly glanced at some of the less common items that I figured "no, that will take too long to solve for an exam problem and I wont see that".

Otherwise, it's all about speed. Knowing the code is good but knowing how a problem needs to be solved is better.


----------



## DaveEng (Sep 29, 2014)

That's actually very helpful for me. I believe I'm guilty of studying things I _want_ to or focusing on what I believe to be "important" things. Thanks for your advice. You've inspired me to branch out and study more obscure things


----------



## TJM (Sep 30, 2014)

Here are a couple pieces of advice I would offer regarding how to choose what to study....

1. During the first part of your test prep, allow yourself to study what you're interested in.....at least some of the time. I set out trying to stick to a very regimented study schedule and started going crazy pretty quickly into trying to read through the ACI. I read some advice on this site that really helped me out. It was something like, if you can find a way to make yourself enjoy your preparation, you will do a lot better. For me that meant jumping around a lot, if I came across something at work about wood shear walls that piqued my interest, I would let myself look over that that night, even if concrete was on my schedule. My thought was, I have to cover all of it anyway, so if you have a desire to learn about something at some particular time, just do it. My retention is a lot better when I am interested in what I am reading.

2. On the flip side, do keep track of what you have studied and do not leave any holes in your knowledge. I completely agree with TehMightyEngineer. Nothing in the ACI, AISC (and SZ provisions), NDS, or TMS is too obscure to be on the test, especially for the lateral because there is significantly less material. When I took the exam, one of the lateral questions asked about a type of member that I had never even heard of before the exam.

Hope those things don't seem contradictory, they are just what I took away from my experience with the exam.

Good luck!


----------



## DaveEng (Sep 30, 2014)

Thanks, TJM. I am the same way. I am much more engaged with the material when I'm either interested or it's for actual application. Have you passed both portions? What books/references did you use to study?


----------



## TJM (Sep 30, 2014)

I was fortunate enough to pass both sections this past spring.

I studied a lot directly from the ASCE 7, AISC, AISC SDM, ACI 318, TMS 402, NDS and NDS provisions for wind and SZ. I also found the AISC example problems and the NDS example problems very useful.

I also used the SERM, a concrete textbook by McCormak and Brown, and a CMU design textbook of which the author's escapes me right now.

For problems I used the NCESS sample problems as well as the PPI practice exam, and PPI solved problems.

This is by no means an exhaustive list, I brought a very large suitcase into the exam room and was glad I did. These I just what I did the majority of my preparation from.

Hope this helps!


----------

